# Enclosure Furnishings



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey everyone well i've received some fake plants, a big hide and driftwood from a friend, he previously used these for his Bredli python and i wish to use them for my ackie and maybe my levis. it's only really the plant and piece of driftwood everything else is too big to fit in his current enclosure but I'm storing it for when we get his 5ft permanent enclosure. So is there anything i need to be worried about such as mites or other things being carried via these furnishings.


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd give them a good scrub and then a squirt with F10. Once dry they should be good to go.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 28, 2016)

+1 for what Stompsy said. I personally wouldn't put the plant in with the ackie; monitors have a habit of destroying them.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 28, 2016)

Ok i also received this stuff could i use that to 'disinfect' the logs.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 28, 2016)

That should be fine too. Give everything a wash in the sink first, with dishwashing liquid, let it dry, and then disinfect it with that spray.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 28, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> That should be fine too. Give everything a wash in the sink first, with dishwashing liquid, let it dry, and then disinfect it with that spray.


Ok I'm letting it soak for 10min in a bucket with dishwashing liquid 
then im going to spray it with the herp cleaner once its dried.




- - - Updated - - -

We'll I've sprayed it waiting to dry


- - - Updated - - -



pinefamily said:


> That should be fine too. Give everything a wash in the sink first, with dishwashing liquid, let it dry, and then disinfect it with that spray.


We'll I've sprayed it waiting to dry


----------

